
Google to partner with BankMobile to offer digital bank accounts - ajb92
https://www.globenewswire.com/news-release/2020/08/03/2071746/0/en/BankMobile-Announces-a-Collaboration-with-Google-to-Offer-Digital-Bank-Accounts.html
======
boojums
I wonder how much Google's reputation around accounts will impact this. It is
one thing to get locked out of your Gmail account with no recourse. It is
something else entirely to get locked out of your bank account. From the
article, it sounds like the account is with BankMobile and Google is just
adding integrations for it, but Google's reputation would still be in the back
of my mind when signing up for the service.

My opinion is that this reputation is confined to the Hacker News bubble and
therefore will make no difference.

------
mttjj
I've been looking for an alternative to Simple for a while now and haven't
heard of this until now. However, I don't think this is my answer. It's
slightly confusing to me what Google is offering here since it appears that
BankMobile already has apps and accounts?

In either case, Google being tied to this doesn't give me much confidence.
"Google will provide the front-end, intuitive user experience." Ah yes because
Gmail is the pinnacle of UX. I haven't used any Google services in years
(other than YouTube I suppose) but the last I remember of them were not
impressive.

------
dsun179
Wow, a bank account where I cannot reach a real human when I have problems.

~~~
pletsch
This seems to be most Google products, the lack of support has made me shy
away from using any of their products.

Edit: This is more for business products, specifically with Google domains,
pixel support is excellent.

------
notwedtm
Why can't I find anything else about this? Everything seems to point to this
single source, which reads as a paid-for ad.

If Google was really "partnering" in any significant way, I would expect this
to be on the front page of everything.

This seems more like BankMobile has simply been added as an integration bank
(like thousands of others) into Google Pay.

